# F150 Plow



## jdo150 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok I know that a F150 isn't the best truck to use to plow, but its what I have its paid off and the truck would be used to do drive ways and small comerical lots... Our big trucks are used for the big stuff. Now the truck isn't going to be used this year but next year when I get out of college and start to plow more in the winter. What I want to know is what blade would you recomend for this truck... I also am not looking to spend a arm and a leg on a plow. I like fishers and thats what we have on our trucks now and i got a quote on the light duty or SD what erver they call it for 4200 installed. I was looking at the boss and blizzard plows also I was just wondering what you guys like best and what is the best plow for the truck.... also if i forgot to mention the truck is a 2004 F150 Heritage 97-03 body style with a 4.6L 

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## VBR (Oct 21, 2008)

For an F150? How about a 7'6'' western midweight


----------



## jdo150 (Oct 27, 2008)

How do you like your western I have used western plows twice before and didn't really like them.. granted they are both older then me...


----------



## VBR (Oct 21, 2008)

Love it, it has never given me a bit of trouble and the ultramount system has to be the best out there especially if you are hooking up or taking it off on uneven ground.

Pics:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=67348


----------



## deckboys (Dec 1, 2006)

i run a 7'6" Arctic.... never any problems with it.... has taken plenty a beatin'


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

Check out the Sno-Way plows


----------



## jdo150 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. I heard that the snow ways are good when you get the down pressure option with them, but that will make it a little expesive for me. VBR whats the weight of that western that you have? 

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## VBR (Oct 21, 2008)

jdo150;620752 said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I heard that the snow ways are good when you get the down pressure option with them, but that will make it a little expesive for me. VBR whats the weight of that western that you have?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jon


Mine is a Western Standard and is 614lbs without the mount and the midweight is 540lbs with out the mount


----------



## jdo150 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks VBR I will have to take a look into the westerns, we have a dealer by my hometown


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

Go with a Sno-Way plow with the downpressure. You wont regret it!!


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I run a Sno-Way 71/2' on an F-150 and it works awesome. DP is well worth it.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Get the lightest plow that will fit your needs. As you know it's just a f150 and the newer ones don't hold up well to the rigors of plowing..


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

i have an 04 newer style with a 7'6'' meyers steel on it its been on there since we bought the truck in 04 granted the truck has only 42k on it it really had nothing to crazy go wrong with it.


----------

